# iPad mini 2 is not accepting passcode.



## BrigitteLeighDiessl (Feb 26, 2017)

iPad mini 2 not accepting passcode. I can't get into my tablet. What do I do?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

BrigitteLeighDiessl said:


> iPad mini 2 not accepting passcode. I can't get into my tablet. What do I do?


 Your best route would be to contact Apple


----------

